# moving to the U.A.E



## jstalder (May 20, 2015)

Hi there,

I will be moving toi Abu Dhabi with my family in a few months time and wanted to know if there was a ban on books as we have quite a large collection and wanted to ship a few. In particular books like the Diary of Anne Frank, or historical books on the holocaust as we were recently visiting Auschwitz and bought a couple of books.


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Anne Frank is not banned here, you can buy it here if you wish
https://www.desertcart.ae/products/199501-anne-frank-the-diary-of-a-young-girl
The only books likely to cause problems would be those of a sexual/pornographic nature, even then would need to be pretty graphic as you can buy 50 Shades of Grey here.
Other reasons for banning may because they defame religeon (of whatever following) or the more obvious such as those promoting terrorism, promoting the over throw of the state etc.


----------



## jstalder (May 20, 2015)

Hi thanks for that info. Im presuming the same applies to dvds?


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

jstalder said:


> Hi thanks for that info. Im presuming the same applies to dvds?


Yes, just be a little more wary of anything that could be viewed as pornographic.


----------

